# Can horses drink bore water?



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

What exactly is bore water?


----------



## HorsePride (Aug 29, 2009)

I _think_ it is OK. But check anyway just to make sure.


----------



## rissaxbmth (Feb 2, 2010)

Get it tested just in case. I think if its not smelly or looks disgusting then it should actually be better for your horses but just in case get it tested to make sure that your horses will be okay to drink it.


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

Bore water is basically well water. 

It should be ok, I would have it tested just to be sure.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Is the bore/well water fit for humans to drink? If so it is for sure OK for the horses to drink.


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

If bore water is well water then thats all we have out here. I drink well water and all my animals drink well water. I'm not sure if you "well water" is the same as mine. But it does come from under the ground...... I like it better than city water.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

It's fine. My dad manages the farm my horses are on - All he livestock, cattle, racehorses, and my horses all have troughs supplied by bore. When the bore runs dry in summer, we pump from the creek and they drink that as well.


----------



## SmoothTrails (Oct 1, 2009)

If it's well water like I have then thats all myself, my horses, dogs, and cats have to drink. If its safe for humans then its safe for horses. Generally I would rather be giving well water than city treated water.


----------



## jiblethead (Dec 14, 2009)

It sould be okay...I would get in chacked just to be sure. My horses drink creek water...beacuse they won't drink out of the tanks...


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I have a bored well and every critter on the property drinks the water, including me.

Unless it's been contaminated somehow, I'm not sure where you got the idea that well water isn't fit for consumption. 

It's a lot tastier than city water, that's for sure! Mine comes out of the faucet clean and cold.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Bore water is actually somewhat healthier than treated water/rainwater - it contains many more trace minerals leached from the earth and doesn't have the added chemicals.


----------



## CaptainLiecy (Sep 29, 2009)

Ok ok I was just making sure, our horses have always had mains water, so I was a bit concerned that they might not drink it. But I'm sure they will. Thanks for your help.


----------

